# Ladies in Alex?



## expatinalex

Hi Everyone. Just registered yesterday and notice most members are in Cairo! Are there any ladies out there in Alex?
Hoping to meet up with a few and put a bit of 'normality' back into life here in Egypt.
I live in the King Mariout area.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> Hi Everyone. Just registered yesterday and notice most members are in Cairo! Are there any ladies out there in Alex?
> Hoping to meet up with a few and put a bit of 'normality' back into life here in Egypt.
> I live in the King Mariout area.


Hi and welcome,

I am not in Alex but we do have an Alex member or should I say now we two?

What are you doing there?


Maiden


----------



## expatinalex

*Ladies in Alex.........*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> I am not in Alex but we do have an Alex member or should I say now we two?
> 
> What are you doing there?
> 
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden.

Thanks for your reply.

We loved the history in Egypt and had taken some holidays here when we decided to buy a villa here.

That was 2 years ago and although we spend a lot of our time here i get so fed up not having many English people to talk and socialise with.

My husband has his own business in Aberdeen.......where our main home is ........his company deals with Sub Sea Excavation.

He is able to work from Egypt, confused so some of his time is spent doing this.

Lets face it though one can only tolerate sitting around the pool for so long lol!!!

What about you? Why are you in Egypt? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## MensEtManus

For expat ladies in Alex, your best bet is to to check out the women's group that meets in the Portuguese Club (also goes by Carlos) in Kafr Abdo (this is in Alexandria). They used to meet on Monday mornings. I am not sure if they still do, but I think you might want to visit the club and check. 

Just for the records, the group used to be called American Women's Association later changed to Alexandria Women's Association. 

In terms of the usual suspects of foreign hangouts, I would say you have:
1) Hotels: Adham Compound and Africana Hotel near King Marriot is filled with foreigners (most of them live there as technicians for all the big new companies in the various industrial zones). I never really tried, but you guys can try to catch dinner in the restaurant sometime. Some technicians stay there for months. Of course all the other hotels near downtown Alexandria cater to many foreigners, but I think only Adham & Africana have the foreigners who stay here for months, and even years. 
2) Cafes: probably Delices Patisserie in Saad Zaghloul. It is the last one standing of the famous French pastry shops of Alexandria and owned by the same family since its inception in the 1900s. The other cafes in saad zaghloul have either lost their charm or simply deteriorated with time. 
3) Gym: Gold's Gym inside lagoon seems to be the gym that caters to the wealthy and don't mind having females/males wear any type of athletic wear. Most of the folks I've bumped into have always been either students or technicians.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> Hi Maiden.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> We loved the history in Egypt and had taken some holidays here when we decided to buy a villa here.
> 
> That was 2 years ago and although we spend a lot of our time here i get so fed up not having many English people to talk and socialise with.
> 
> My husband has his own business in Aberdeen.......where our main home is ........his company deals with Sub Sea Excavation.
> 
> He is able to work from Egypt, confused so some of his time is spent doing this.
> 
> Lets face it though one can only tolerate sitting around the pool for so long lol!!!
> 
> What about you? Why are you in Egypt? Are you enjoying it?


I am a long time resident in Cairo as I work here.
I enjoy certain aspects of life here but once my job is finished I am off to Spain.
Why don't you get the train down to Cairo?, it's cheap and it's fast and lots of expats here. Come down I can meet you for lunch etc, I cannot get to Alex as I am on call 24/7 and cannot leave the city.

Maiden


----------



## expatinalex

MensEtManus said:


> For expat ladies in Alex, your best bet is to to check out the women's group that meets in the Portuguese Club (also goes by Carlos) in Kafr Abdo (this is in Alexandria). They used to meet on Monday mornings. I am not sure if they still do, but I think you might want to visit the club and check.
> 
> Just for the records, the group used to be called American Women's Association later changed to Alexandria Women's Association.
> 
> In terms of the usual suspects of foreign hangouts, I would say you have:
> 1) Hotels: Adham Compound and Africana Hotel near King Marriot is filled with foreigners (most of them live there as technicians for all the big new companies in the various industrial zones). I never really tried, but you guys can try to catch dinner in the restaurant sometime. Some technicians stay there for months. Of course all the other hotels near downtown Alexandria cater to many foreigners, but I think only Adham & Africana have the foreigners who stay here for months, and even years.
> 2) Cafes: probably Delices Patisserie in Saad Zaghloul. It is the last one standing of the famous French pastry shops of Alexandria and owned by the same family since its inception in the 1900s. The other cafes in saad zaghloul have either lost their charm or simply deteriorated with time.
> 3) Gym: Gold's Gym inside lagoon seems to be the gym that caters to the wealthy and don't mind having females/males wear any type of athletic wear. Most of the folks I've bumped into have always been either students or technicians.


Hi MensEtManus

Thankyou so much for the suggestions you have made. You seem so knowledgeble on this area. I take it you live in Alex?

We are actuallt going to the Adham tonight for a meal. It's a nice place but on previous visits there we have only met men who are working here.

Delices Patisserie is a lovely place to go to for people watchers.........I love it.

I have been to the Lagoon a couple of times but not thought about joiing the gym
maybe I ought to!

Actually.........I have just suggested to my husband that we try the Africano tonight for a change...........I will let you know if it was a success!!!

Top and bottom of it all is that we need to get out more........not just to Carfour!!!

I really find your advice helpfull and even typing to someone is good.........Thanks again


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> I am a long time resident in Cairo as I work here.
> I enjoy certain aspects of life here but once my job is finished I am off to Spain.
> Why don't you get the train down to Cairo?, it's cheap and it's fast and lots of expats here. Come down I can meet you for lunch etc, I cannot get to Alex as I am on call 24/7 and cannot leave the city.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for your reply Maiden..........First i am intrigued by why you are on call 24/7 What do you do?

Thanks also for your invite to Cairo, we have to go to Holland next week-end for a week but i will certainly consider coming to Cairo when we return and would love to meet up with you.


----------



## umm amira

*living in alex*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> I am not in Alex but we do have an Alex member or should I say now we two?
> 
> What are you doing there?
> 
> 
> Maiden


hello. i am a woman living in alex with my two girls. we have been living here for about 4 years. there is another group in alex also. 
this group is mainly for muslim women who are married to egyptian men.i am a muslim myselves.
but it could be nice to meet other women too.i have been in king mariott area. it is lovely there , but so far from the city. and a lot of mosqitos, sah.
i bought some land there for my girls for future.
i am not one of them who would go to the portuguise club, i think it is a pub.we are muslims so we try to avoid areas with serving alcohol.
if you want to come around and experience alex. you should have in mind that things that are common in europe is not here. for your own safety. like dont be to nice with men, and never give them your phonenumber or if you have to give the number to someone write it down so noone else hear it. harrasament over the phone is common here , sorry to say. just take care.
otherwise if you want to go to the beach a day maimora is nice. ther you can rent bikes and eat nice meal. beware that it is a mainly a muslim country and that european bikinis will make huge problems for you.
otherwise here in the city we just love all the homedelivery. from all the shops and resturants.and the sun. and the people.most of them charming.


----------



## Sam

expatinalex said:


> Hi Everyone. Just registered yesterday and notice most members are in Cairo! Are there any ladies out there in Alex?
> Hoping to meet up with a few and put a bit of 'normality' back into life here in Egypt.
> I live in the King Mariout area.


Next time I'm up that way I'd be glad to hook up for a coffee. I have a good friend who lives in Smouha (also British) who's been living in Alex for over 3 years now so she'll have lots of contacts.


----------



## expatinalex

Sam said:


> Next time I'm up that way I'd be glad to hook up for a coffee. I have a good friend who lives in Smouha (also British) who's been living in Alex for over 3 years now so she'll have lots of contacts.


Look forward to that Sam...Thanks .........Keep in touch.


----------



## expatinalex

umm amira said:


> hello. i am a woman living in alex with my two girls. we have been living here for about 4 years. there is another group in alex also.
> this group is mainly for muslim women who are married to egyptian men.i am a muslim myselves.
> but it could be nice to meet other women too.i have been in king mariott area. it is lovely there , but so far from the city. and a lot of mosqitos, sah.
> i bought some land there for my girls for future.
> i am not one of them who would go to the portuguise club, i think it is a pub.we are muslims so we try to avoid areas with serving alcohol.
> if you want to come around and experience alex. you should have in mind that things that are common in europe is not here. for your own safety. like dont be to nice with men, and never give them your phonenumber or if you have to give the number to someone write it down so noone else hear it. harrasament over the phone is common here , sorry to say. just take care.
> otherwise if you want to go to the beach a day maimora is nice. ther you can rent bikes and eat nice meal. beware that it is a mainly a muslim country and that european bikinis will make huge problems for you.
> otherwise here in the city we just love all the homedelivery. from all the shops and resturants.and the sun. and the people.most of them charming.


Amira

Thankyou very much for your reply.

I will take notice of your good advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Have you tried the Hash house harriers? an international mixed fun run/walk/social/drinking club. Meet at the Portuguese club on Fridays. Info on Google ..... Delta H3 or Hash Alexandria. Easier than it sounds, but way more fun than the gym, and you get to explore the area too.


----------



## expatinalex

Helen Ellis said:


> Have you tried the Hash house harriers? an international mixed fun run/walk/social/drinking club. Meet at the Portuguese club on Fridays. Info on Google ..... Delta H3 or Hash Alexandria. Easier than it sounds, but way more fun than the gym, and you get to explore the area too.


I had a look on their web site Helen andhad made my mind up that we would go there today........but to be honest it's just sooo damn hot I just want to flake.

But we will soon.


----------



## Helen Ellis

expatinalex said:


> I had a look on their web site Helen andhad made my mind up that we would go there today........but to be honest it's just sooo damn hot I just want to flake.
> 
> But we will soon.


That's where the beer comes in lol, ice cold and refreshing. So it's hot in Alex too, it's baking here, way over the seasonal average, and humid too, I almost miss the cool Alex winter with our log fire burning away, and the windows open of course lol. Fond memories, but I understand it's changed A LOT since I left in 1992. I spent a lot of time in the Portuguese club, but then I lived just up Kafr Abdu, 5 mins walk away. Hope you enjoy it anyway. 
Helen


----------



## traceymonro

*hi*



expatinalex said:


> Hi Everyone. Just registered yesterday and notice most members are in Cairo! Are there any ladies out there in Alex?
> Hoping to meet up with a few and put a bit of 'normality' back into life here in Egypt.
> I live in the King Mariout area.



Don't know if you are still in Alex, but wait for this, i live in King, between Adham and Africana, and I am from Aberdeen also, if you are still here, i will be back in Feb, as i am home for now. Would be nice to meet another woman in my position.

Tracey


----------



## Faisca

I have been living between Alex and London for 8 years, everytime i leave i swear i'll never come back, and yet here i am again, this time for a minimum of 2-3 years!
I was going to buy in KM several years ago when the prices were stupid cheap, but opted for living in Alex itself, i'm in Roushdy.
Hope you have found a social life, if not get in contact, my husband works in Qatar and i only see him a couple of times a year, so am here on my own, with my kids, it would be good to hang out with another British gal!


----------



## SHendra

Faisca said:


> I have been living between Alex and London for 8 years, everytime i leave i swear i'll never come back, and yet here i am again, this time for a minimum of 2-3 years!
> I was going to buy in KM several years ago when the prices were stupid cheap, but opted for living in Alex itself, i'm in Roushdy.
> Hope you have found a social life, if not get in contact, my husband works in Qatar and i only see him a couple of times a year, so am here on my own, with my kids, it would be good to hang out with another British gal!


I am also in Roushdy (near sea end). Although I will be moving soon. I have a child also. He's 7months now. I been here for 5 years. Building a social life here was never easy for me(the kind I enjoy)! And I could never afford to do the fancy things etc. Just simple stuff. Although I do go out often and sometimes drag my sis-in-law out. 

Oh yer I am also a 'British gal'!


----------



## Faisca

SHendra said:


> I am also in Roushdy (near sea end). Although I will be moving soon. I have a child also. He's 7months now. I been here for 5 years. Building a social life here was never easy for me(the kind I enjoy)! And I could never afford to do the fancy things etc. Just simple stuff. Although I do go out often and sometimes drag my sis-in-law out.
> 
> Oh yer I am also a 'British gal'!


I have 5 kids, although only 4 of them are here, 18 months, 3 years, 5 years (on Xmas eve), 13 and the 15 year old is in the UK at boarding school, she won a scholarship at 11

We should hook up, i'm a London girl through and through, but obviously an Alex one too, by default!

I live the Alex life, sounds like yours and my circumstances are very similar, im not a King Mariout (as much as that would be lovely!) ex-pat, i'm a married to an Egyptian from Alex ex-pat!

I only joined this yesterday, so don't know he ethics of putting my number on here.


----------



## SHendra

Theres private messaging. I pretty much live a normal life much as I can. I do miss doing things I would do in the UK though sometimes but do know it isn't everything. I will be moving back soon. If all goes well in a couple of weeks max. If not then in the new year. But will be coming back on some occassions however since my son's grandmother and auntie is here!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Click on the name of the person you are trying to contact, a pop down will appear giving various options... choose send a private message.

Maiden


----------

